# Snake questions



## ISAAC000 (Apr 13, 2019)

HEY I’m wanting to get a snake but I have some questions. If you guys can where them thank. Q1: How king do I need my reptile license/Do I need to have lizards before a snake. Q2: what would a good begginer snake be. Q3: how much attention does a snake need/how expensive


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Apr 13, 2019)

everything here just depends on where you live and what snakes you want.
Q3: snakes don't need attention, they thrive on being left alone. (doesn't mean you should neglect them either though, ofcourse)
depending on the snake and what you want to do with it's enclosure/how big you want the enclosure to be etcetc the entire setup could cost 500, or the entire setup could be 2k.



ISAAC000 said:


> Q1: How king do I need my reptile license/Do I need to have lizards before a snake. Q2: what would a good beginner snake be.


 Q1:?, as far as im aware no state requires you to have a lizard before a snake. Q2: depends on what you want in a snake. decent handlable pythons would be childrens, stimsons, carpets, etc. good display snakes could be green tree snakes, brown tree snakes, etc.


----------

